# Women, How Do You Feel About Men's Love Of Big Breasts



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

We all know many of us men love big breasts but I want to see how women feel about that.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Kind of objectified, honestly, because I am not my body. I understand that it's a very common thing for guys to be attracted to, but I don't like that breast size would matter to anyone. I would rather live in the kind of world where it didn't. 

Now, if I turn it around, I could ask how you feel about women's love of guys with fancy cars and high-paying jobs. How do you feel about women's love of tall, muscular men with a full head of hair and chiseled features? If you really think about it, my guess would be that a man who believed that most women cared about such things would feel kind of unloved, as though he were being treated as a means to an end, or were being seen right past instead of being seen into. If he lacked any of those qualities, he might feel like he was being rejected for silly reasons, by silly people who ought to know better. If he did have those qualities, he'd probably still resent the kinds of people who demanded them, or who only wanted him if he had them.

Fortunately, not all men treat the body in a fetishistic way, and not all women are gold-diggers. It's just that such things have been tolerated to the point where they are seen as normal instead of being recognized as attitudes that are destructive to our ability to form and maintain deep, meaningful relationships.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

honestly? Bemused, for the most part. Depends very much on how they express that, er... "appreciation". If it's by staring at them the whole time while they talk to you, it will just piss you off. Seriously, I don't know which would annoy me more - a man who stares because for some reason he thinks you don't notice, or a guy who stares despite knowing you're aware but just doesn't give a crap.

But if it's expressed in a more respectful manner than just blatantly staring at your chest, then it's simply a matter of taste, and you can't really take issue with that. Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't see it being any different than preferring a shirt in orange than that same shirt in blue. It's all preferences. Everyone has certain preferences when it comes to the people they're attracted to, from hair color, to body shape, to even breast size. It's not that big of a deal unless all the guys do is stare at them.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Big breasts isn't a preference, it's an instinctual aesthetic attraction. Not being able to understand, or ignoring, physical attraction and demeaning physical attraction, calling it objectifying, is basically the same as trying to deny and prohibit nature. Just because I love the female body, it doesn't mean that I don't love the mind equally or more so. A man, in love, whether a female enthusiast or not, would probably kill himself for the woman he loves. Am I bad man because I want a female with curves? Well, I sure hope not. If this (hating) view on physical attraction is going to continue any further we will soon have to frown upon hetero- and homosexuality because it's a physical attraction to either the opposite or same sex.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

People like what they like.

Being 5'11 and an utter ectomorph at 118 lbs with the twig shape to go with it, that won't be me. 

I could always "adopt" some tittycats for the small "rehoming fee" of $12,000. Two for the price of one, omg!1 Unfortunately, I won't have any milk...to feed them with.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

As cliche as it is, I wouldn't want to be with a guy who DIDN'T like me because of my bra size (28C). Tits are tits, and I'd rather my man see them as pleasure devices for the male and the female than pleasure devices for just the male.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I think I've only dated women with small breasts anywho. And I know my ISTP friend (or whatever type he is), he's a big boob fanatic, and he's only dated women with small breasts too.

I'm with Denis Leary on this topic.






"Look at me! I got my face next to a tit!"


----------



## Bosswoman (Nov 23, 2010)

Before I had a baby I had size 32 A and was only 100lbs. I was all defensive and insulted about the whole _men like large breasts_ thing. I would go on about how shallow it was and how my previous boyfriends would tell me that they didn't care.

All I know is that I am now 32C, 110 lbs (so more junk in the trunk too). I get more help at Home Depot, more blatant leering, the occasional stranger asking me out, and where there was no flirting before, now there is plenty. And C isn't even that big, it's just bigger than A. So, I think MikeAngel is right - it's just an instinctual thing. However, when it comes right down to being naked together your guy is there because he wants to be. No one is holding a DD to his head.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> Big breasts isn't a preference, it's an instinctual aesthetic attraction. Not being able to understand, or ignoring, physical attraction and demeaning physical attraction, calling it objectifying, is basically the same as trying to deny and prohibit nature. Just because I love the female body, it doesn't mean that I don't love the mind equally or more so. A man, in love, whether a female enthusiast or not, would probably kill himself for the woman he loves. Am I bad man because I want a female with curves? Well, I sure hope not. If this (hating) view on physical attraction is going to continue any further we will soon have to frown upon hetero- and homosexuality because it's a physical attraction to either the opposite or same sex.



I agree with much of what you have said. I don't think admiring curves is objectification in itself. Fetishizing women's bodies is problematic when, as Snail said, a woman's worth/value is reduced to whether or not she meets a certain criterion of what is widely perceived as attractive be it bigger breasts or any other physical feature. You are not a bad man because you appreciate ample breasts/ a curvy figure. That would not make any sense. However, I don't think you would devalue or ignore a woman who is otherwise fabulous in every way but is not the most curvaceous. If you were to do so, then clearly that would be highly offensive. But, that doesn't seem to be the case or at least that's not the impression I get from your post:happy:

I have somewhat fuller breasts myself [36 D], and my boyfriend is quite fond of them; however, I am 100% sure and then some that he would love me just as much if they were smaller. I don't like random guys gawking at my breasts [that can be demeaning and uncomfortable, though it's rare; and I just ignore it and carry on with my life], but the man I love is allowed to give them all the attention and adoration in the world -wink-.


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

It's not something I think too much about. It's no concern of mine whether a man finds my friends rather watermelonesque sized breasts far more pleasing than my bee stings, horses for courses and all that jazz.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I would feel insulted if a man have interest with me because of my boobs size. It's like he fails to see me beyond my physical appearance, which shows how stupid he is.

Stupid and insulting? Meh, not my type of man.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Some men like big breasts, cool. I've met a lot of men who claim to like small breasts better, and I don't believe they were being dishonest with me. That's cool too. I'm a really bad example of a woman, but I don't think it's a problem. So long as no one's behavior is inappropriate the attraction isn't problematic.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Meh, 
I like my body just how it is and wouldn't change it for the world!!!
I have small boobs.
Nice little perky ones in perfect proportion with my figure. 
Only ever had one joke complaint, no boobies for him and more for me to play with on my own. That had him apologizing in no time!

If men like big boobs, than they like big boobs...
But from what I've figured, most men are as equally hypnotized by boobies no matter their shape or size. :laughing:


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

To each his own. Can't shoot a guy for having preferences :tongue:

Mine are definitely small, and I'm beyond ok with that. They don't get in the way, don't cause back pain, don't have to worry about support or sagging....If the price I have to pay for that is a small number of men who don't even know me not liking them, its worth it!

Besides, I've had more guys say they like em small because they fit in his hands better roud:


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

boobies are pretty. i prefer them big too so i don't really care what men prefer.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

snail said:


> Kind of objectified, honestly, because I am not my body. I understand that it's a very common thing for guys to be attracted to, but I don't like that breast size would matter to anyone. I would rather live in the kind of world where it didn't.
> 
> Now, if I turn it around, I could ask how you feel about women's love of guys with fancy cars and high-paying jobs. How do you feel about women's love of tall, muscular men?


There's one key thing you forgot: you can have your breasts surgically altered to be bigger or smaller. You can't have your height changed with $15,000 and a scalpel. Women judging a man's potential based on height is like a man deciding how good a mate a woman is based on what her joint flexibility is.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> There's one key thing you forgot: you can have your breasts surgically altered to be bigger or smaller. You can't have your height changed with $15,000 and a scalpel. Women judging a man's potential based on height is like a man deciding how good a mate a woman is based on what her join flexibility is.


You're not even that short, so why get so bothered about it? Be thankful that you aren't 3 foot tall.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I count as too short to almost every single eligible female. If I were only 3', I would seek out other dwarves. However, I'm in the standard height range, so that's not an option.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ I count as too short to almost every single eligible female. If I were only 3', I would seek out other dwarves. However, I'm in the standard height range, so that's not an option.


If they reject you simply because of your height, be thankful. If they can't see past that, they can go look elsewhere.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ugh. I drunk posted on this thread last night. This is hard to witness this morn. My apologies to everyone on this thread, and now I'm cutting my tits off.


----------



## hungryfooligan (Nov 29, 2010)

it's pretty much the same as what do men think of women's love of big dicks (taking into consideration that this is not always true).


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll delete your posts from last night then. At least you can post far better than I can when drunk.


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm drunk and i'm perfectly wsrgvtoeiiiiiiiirtwcvwr


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> If they reject you simply because of your height, be thankful. If they can't see past that, they can go look elsewhere.


Like at the over 80% of men who do fit their requirements, which leaves me single and alone.

@pinkrasputin: Don't cut your tits off, then how will you give a Russian to your lover?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Like at the over 80% of men who do fit their requirements, which leaves me single and alone.


I don't know what to suggest. Ever tried those things you put in shoes to make yourself look taller?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> @pinkrasputin: Don't cut your tits off, then how will you give a Russian to your lover?


I don't think she would actually go through with it, she's kidding.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Then she shouldn't soberpost, maybe...?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ Then she shouldn't soberpost, maybe...?


Do you mean drunkpost?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^No, she said she'd mamosect herself when she was sober. Shame I wasn't around to see her last night.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^No, she said she'd mamosect herself when she was sober. Shame I wasn't around to see her last night.


That was just a joke, rather than her being serious.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I am aware. I'm just seeing how long it takes for you to figure out that I'm leading you in a Monty Python discussion. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ I am aware. I'm just seeing how long it takes for you to figure out that I'm leading you in a Monty Python discussion. :laughing:


I'm aware of what Monty Python is, but what makes a Monty Python discussion?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

It's where the discussion devolves into silly circle talk.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> It's where the discussion devolves into silly circle talk.


What's a circle talk?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Nice one, lol.
Urban Dictionary: circle talk


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Stop this now!
This thread is getting silly!
There'll be no more silly talk!:laughing:


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, being a more 'lettered' type of female, I like it and I don't when guys gawk/stare/drool/descend into sophomoric humor over breasts. I like it in the sense that they obviously state that I am without a doubt a woman and that they fill out shirts nicely (usually, there are shirts that are exceptions). I don't like it when guys think that just because you have a large rack that they can treat you like a sexual object, that you've got a two digit IQ, or that they can cop a quick feel just because. Touch me and die fucker without an express written invitation. 

I've yet to date a guy solely because of his infatuation with my boobs. Have there been men I've been with that liked them? Yes. Men that have an unhealthy fixation or a fetish for large breasts skeeve me the hell out on every level possible. I've been known to turn around and walk off when a guy talks to my chest instead of to me, the person.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Nahh, I don't care. It's not about size, it's about *shape*!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm annoyed by anyone objectifying anyone.


----------

